# CV design



## WCV (Jul 4, 2012)

I am looking for a Dubai based company that could assist me with a professional CV design service?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

WCV said:


> I am looking for a Dubai based company that could assist me with a professional CV design service?


CV design as in writing a professional resume ? 
Probably not the answer you are looking but my 2 cents in any case. You would get tonnes of online resources with example resumes from your industry. You should look at them and try to tailor your CV.


----------



## WCV (Jul 4, 2012)

rsinner said:


> CV design as in writing a professional resume ?
> Probably not the answer you are looking but my 2 cents in any case. You would get tonnes of online resources with example resumes from your industry. You should look at them and try to tailor your CV.


Correct, a prof resume. You will be surprized, there are very few companies based in Dubai, doing this. Thanks anyway.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

unless you are in one of the creative industries (in which case you should be able to do it yourself!) there is no need for a CV / resume to be anything other than accurate, factual, and spelt correctly! 
Layout is a relatively simple affair on Microsoft Word, and as rsinner said, there ar enumreous examples online to copy from, tailored to your industry.

I don't think there is any need to have a company prepare one for you.

Get it proof-read by more than one person, though!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

WCV said:


> Correct, a prof resume. You will be surprized, there are very few companies based in Dubai, doing this. Thanks anyway.


If anyone based in Dubai was doing this, I wouldn't want to use them.
What professional CV writers do end up writing is noticable from a mile and just probably includes lots of meaningless buzzwords


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If your CV has "objective" at the beginning, delete that section right now. No-one is interested in dishonest rhetoric. Most employers will skim read past all the crap like that, they want to see qualifications and experience. They don't care what you do in your spare time. If it's not relevant, whack it out. And don't use Comic Sans font. If you're an attractive female, add a photograph. If you're not an attractive female, under no circumstances add a photograph, unless you have a comedy moustache. If you're applying for jobs where you don't actually know the name of the company, avoid using language like "your esteemed organisation" as it makes you look dishonest.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> They don't care what you do in your spare time. If it's not relevant, whack it out.


I'd disagree. Someone who runs marathons is going to have less Mondays off than someone who likes "socialising" And someone once told me that one of the reasons I had made it too interview stag was because I had competitive Sunday league down on my CV at the time.

I agree "reading and eating out" is to vague but if you do a sport to a certain level, are involved in regular charity work or amateur dramatics then it's worth a paragraph.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> I'd disagree. Someone who runs marathons is going to have less Mondays off than someone who likes "socialising" And someone once told me that one of the reasons I had made it too interview stag was because I had competitive Sunday league down on my CV at the time.
> 
> I agree "reading and eating out" is to vague but if you do a sport to a certain level, are involved in regular charity work or amateur dramatics then it's worth a paragraph.


I agree - if its something that stands out and maybe a talking point, I would include it.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

WCV said:


> I am looking for a Dubai based company that could assist me with a professional CV design service?


bayt.com has a cv analysis/writing etc.. package.. you might want to look into that, ie: if you want to use a professional service... 

CV Writing | Career Services | Bayt.com


----------



## a_calantha (Jan 10, 2013)

*Resume service dubai expat*

In my quest for writing good CV, I too spent a number of hours on internet for ideas on best formats, what content to put in, how to structure it, and lots more. But I was even more confused in the end. Coming from France, my English is not as good as a native speaker or one who has learnt it well. Writing a CV, especially a professional one for competitive Abu Dhabi / Dubai Jobs was going to be difficult on my own, in spite of all the "free" resources available online.

I was losing time (was on tourist visa), and every day without a job meant loss of income. (I made EUR 3500 back in France, that's 115/day or AED 575. That's when a friend recommended dubai-forever.com, a CV writing service for expats and nationals. Well, here I am, in The UAE, working at a job I love, and making tax-free income (EUR 4200 a month), plus other benefits.

Regards,
Calantha


----------



## Norsegal (Jan 12, 2013)

> That's when a friend recommended dubai-forever.com, a CV writing service for expats and nationals. Well, here I am, in The UAE, working at a job I love, and making tax-free income (EUR 4200 a month), plus other benefits.
> 
> Regards,
> Calantha


Great to hear that you had some luck with this. However, after looking at the site, I would definitely not recommend it for any global companies because of the numerous English spelling and grammar errors (using "&" instead of "and", capitalization sickness, incomplete sentences). 



WCV said:


> I am looking for a Dubai based company that could assist me with a professional CV design service?


Here are my two dirhams; 
*For LinkedIn, CV, cover letter, mails etc. - be very particular about your English spelling, grammar and how you express yourself. Ref. above, don´t over-formalize things with "your esteemed organization, your honorable business"-type of crap.*

* First of all, update your LinkedIn profile; add a picture and get some recommendations
* Keep your CV to a 1 or 2 page maximum (this would depend on your experience/age) - way too often I have seen people send in 6-12 pages CVs, in which cases (where I have reviewed them) they have gone straight to the "no"-pile
* Keep a simple structure and for prior work experience use the same section headings (e.g. "Key responsibilities" / "Achievements")
* Keep it short and sweet, don´t elaborate in long sentences what you have done in your previous job and you can bullet "Key responsibilities", ref. above
* List work and education newest-oldest
* If you have many years of experience you might want to remove some of the oldest positions - if you are quite young then summer jobs and internships do look good
* Add your picture and a clear section on the top for name and contact information
* When you send your CV to a company, PERSONLIZE it, every single time. I cannot emphasize how important this is. Emails of the type "Dear Sir/Madam, I heard there is a vacant position in your company" is counter-productive and just annoying
* Do not misspell the company name!!
* Ref. comments above, I would add interests if you do anything interesting/unique. Marathon is a good one. One of the reasons my CV stood out for when I applied to the ME, was because I had added "free weight lifting" and "mushroom hunting" to interest  
* If you do any volunteering/community engagement then you should definitely add this

The best of luck!


----------



## arlimbada (Aug 7, 2014)

Professional CV is interview winning. There are many agencies in UAE but are charging huge amount and if you need any amendment, they will kick you one desk to another. I have done my CV from real professional writer and I got tremendous responses from employers as well as agencies. They are professional with affordable charges. They have services from CV, Covering Letter, Email services and also do LINKDIN profiles. You can contact them directly by calling /snip/ and will get helped.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

arlimbada said:


> Professional CV is interview winning. There are many agencies in UAE but are charging huge amount and if you need any amendment, they will kick you one desk to another. I have done my CV from real professional writer and I got tremendous responses from employers as well as agencies. They are professional with affordable charges. They have services from CV, Covering Letter, Email services and also do LINKDIN profiles. You can contact them directly by calling /snip/ and will get helped.


 If you are unable to write your own CV, then it is unlikely you can do the job. If you can't write a letter, you are unlikely to be able to do the job If you can't create a LinkedIn profile, you are unlikely to be able to do the job. 'Professional' CV writers just prey on vulnerable people seeking jobs, and extract as much cash from them as they can.


You've given this number out in a few posts, on different forums. Clearly YOU are the cv writer in question, no?


----------



## arlimbada (Aug 7, 2014)

vantage said:


> If you are unable to write your own CV, then it is unlikely you can do the job. If you can't write a letter, you are unlikely to be able to do the job If you can't create a LinkedIn profile, you are unlikely to be able to do the job. 'Professional' CV writers just prey on vulnerable people seeking jobs, and extract as much cash from them as they can.
> 
> 
> You've given this number out in a few posts, on different forums. Clearly YOU are the cv writer in question, no?


I also have advised on Labour department in a few posts doesn't mean I am from labour department. I pick the post whatever I knew.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

arlimbada said:


> I also have advised on Labour department in a few posts doesn't mean I am from labour department. I pick the post whatever I knew.


Fair enough. Though you used a phone number. Against forum rules, and a regular tactic for new members touting business.

I still think cv writers are parasites!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

vantage said:


> I still think cv writers are parasites!


You are correct - I did five years as a headhunter (very successfully) and you can spot the 'professional CVs' a mile off as they naturally gravitate to the round filing basket in the corner.

Its undoubtedly important to get your CV correct but its shouldn't be a contender in the bull**** bingo' awards, and as someone else pointed out, if you cannot write your own CV then you're not going to be the best candidate for any job. Its perhaps different if the language of the application isn't your native tongue but that in itself is a test for candidates.

I've even asked people about parts of their CV and had them scrabbling around trying to find that bit as they plainly didnt know what it said ....

Don't waste your money on your CV but spend the time and effort learning the read and write properly in the target tongue.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I can agree that you need to write your own CV, sort of false advertising if you don't and will be found out upon interview or probation period.

That being said I had professional help with mine, not by a service but by consulting with HR people who read the things. A couple of tips is to be sure to highlight accomplishments in your targeted position. If it is sales be sure to list sales accomplishments, if marketing - successful marketing programs, etc.

And if you can find out the end people who will be hiring you send them a CV directly. I was looking for a new direction a few years ago and found a job perfect for me, I sent a CV and followed up with telephone calls but not even an interview. That upset me and pushed me to work with the HR person to revamp my resume. Soon another position for that same company had come up, even better suited for me. By that time I had researched the company and sent my CV to every manager that I would be working with with a personal cover letter. I received an interview and the job. Upon training I asked the HR department why they didn't even return my calls the first time and they told me they had over 500 resumes submitted and I was simply lost in the shuffle.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

Let me give you a few tips as a person who is looking to hire an assistant.
Write your own CV. 
Your CV and your vocabulary should match. I often see a very good CV and then during interview I notice the applicant cannot even communicate properly. I cannot trust capabilities of a person who asks someone else to write their CV for them. Red flag 
Applicant asked me what job position is this interview for. That interview only last 30 seconds.

Having no idea about the clinic they are applying to. Out of over 100 applicants, Only a handful of candidates tend to check the website of the workplace they are applying to. I am very impressed when I see someone took their time to find out about us and our services.
Do not copy paste. If you did the same thing at your first, second and third job, don't copy paste it under every single one. 
Jumping from one job to another. I personally need to hire and extensively train someone and if I see the candidate has changed jobs every couple Of years the likelihood of landing a job with me is very minimal.
I ask everyone what are their greatest strengths and their weaknesses. What they didn't like about their previous job, and what are they looking for in this job that they didn't find in their current position. Tell me about the time you utilized problem solving skills. Tell me about the time you demonstrated teamwork. where do they see themselves in 5 years. If they were in my position, why would I hire them. Around 95% of candidates cannot answer half these questions. 
I can understand that sometimes job interview can be nervewrecking, but listen to questions and answer them properly. Confidence is the key. 
Many many other things to consider, and I hope you do your research to find answers.


----------

